# Barndos



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2018/03/12/beefing-barns-become-barndos-2


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Uhmmmm....I don't think so--what with flies, odors, noises, etc.

Then again, could make life easier if you lived in Alaska, Montana, N. Dakota, where it gets kinda cold.

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I know of a few machine shed/houses but no livestock barn/ houses.

Ditto on the oder,fly,mice issues!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Our neighbor has made a house out of his pole barn/shed for the last couple years. I have some good friends that built a garage/house in Tennessee over the last couple years. Another guy I know did this a few years ago. He said it was a hassle with the building inspectors and county because it wasn't your standard house so they were extra vigilant on everything. He hasn't been on here in awhile but brandenburgcattle42 built a house/machine shop.

I know know about having animals that close, but machines, cars, those are all good.


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Here is mine. Working on the interior as I have time and money. Only hay equipment on the inside. I did store some hay inside last season because I had no place else to store it at the time.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I live in a finished section of my shop that we rent from the business, I don’t recommend it. Makes working on projects difficult as there is noise curfew.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I have no doubt building codes here would be difficult to work with. You would have to have fire walls between everything else and the living quarters and stairs outside from the second level living quarters. Wonder about insurance on it also. Think both could be issues. If there is no cost savings which understood this could cost more to build then think I rather have a covered or even enclosed connector between the two or three buildings as need be.

But will say no doubt in some situations this setup suits the owners.

My understanding years ago (think they still were this way at time of WW II) in parts of Europe they had living quarters over the animals for getting to them in winter and the heat from the animals and from their waste to help heat the house. Had friends from Germany who lived there till think after WW II.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I would not have a living quarters attached to the barn, no way. Years ago I built a veterinary hospital and when rounds and rounds the the electrical inspected over bonding the electrical to the concrete floor. My concrete contractor used that fiber cement and therefore did not have wire mesh or rebar in the floor to bond that floor. The inspector was wanting my to jack hammer out 2000 sf of floor, and repour the floor with wire mesh; that was not going to happen. He was worried about the animals getting a static electric shock when the walked into the building. One day he made the comment to me that he had the building inspector all straightened out. I told the building inspector this and had him on my side from then on. He was finally told to drop it by his boss in Denver; before he got the electrical inspector job he was not to bad, but after he got a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

hcriddle said:


> Here is mine. Working on the interior as I have time and money. Only hay equipment on the inside. I did store some hay inside last season because I had no place else to store it at the time.
> 
> 20170807_182103.jpg
> 20170807_182138 (1).jpg
> ...


Looks nice????

Mind posting more pics and specs as it comes along since it's quite different than usual. Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

woodland said:


> Looks nice????
> 
> Mind posting more pics and specs as it comes along since it's quite different than usual. Good luck with the rest of it.


Thanks it has been an adventure for sure. Here is the interior framed up. I am working on electrical now.

























Home while we build


----------

